# All systems go!



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

The big AF arrived a whole 5 days early due to my wonderful acupuncture session I had last Tuesday. So Monday morning called the clinic to say I've taken the 1st of my microgynon pills, they said they would order my meds and should receive my Treatment Plan in the next 7 days. This morning had a call to say medication will be delivered on the 28th May so I must be in that morning ..... whilst having acupuncture this morning Mrs Postlady dropped off my Treatment Plan! Actually start DR on the 18th June! Oh my lordie .... can't believe it's all happening now!


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

dickinson34 - fantastic news!  Glad that everything is starting to move for you and the postlady brought you the plan today with all your important dates.  It's exciting isn't it?!!  I'm intrigued by the acupuncture - how do you find it?  What exactly are they doing (I get the needles bit!)?!


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bibbidi - thank you! I love acupuncture have it one a week or every two weeks. Just really relaxing, it's supposed to be really good for your during IVF and especially after egg transfer! Something to do with helping the little embie to implant. I asked her last week about bringing my AF forward, she said she would try and bugger me it arrived 5 days early! I think acupuncture has something to do with energy channels within your body. My DP is really cynical when it comes to anything like this but he came with me today for the first time and was amazed by what they do and can achieve!


----------

